# At what point do you eject passengers?



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

I picked up a boyfriend/girlfriend or husband/wife couple last night at one of their parents' house. After waiting on them for 5 minutes in the driveway as they said their goodbyes, they got in and gave me an address. I put it in the Uber GPS and got on the way. Before I had even made 2 turns, the woman starts *****ing to her boyfriend/husband that I'm taking the long way, but he tells her I'm going the right way. About 3 minutes later, I hear the woman telling the man, "he's not going to let you smoke in here, you can't smoke in an Uber." To which I said, "she's right sir, no smoking please." This got the man upset, telling me, "I'm not ****ing smoking in here ok, chill the **** out!" After this, I knew things weren't going to get any better, so I pulled over into a strip mall parking lot and told them that I was ending the ride, please exit the vehicle. After answering the inevitable, "are you serious?" question, they exited, with the woman saying, "we're not ****ing rapists you know", and she slammed my door hard enough that it shook my SUV. I sent in a fare review, hoping to deactivate the passenger account and get the ride turned into a cancellation (I drove less than 0.5 mile). To top it all off, I find out an hour later that the woman left her purse in my car. I'm not even going to attempt to return it directly, she can pick it up at the Uber office. She's lucky she didn't get me on Lyft, I would have mailed it to the SF office!


----------



## BrianA (Aug 1, 2014)

I would have done the same.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Only eject I've had in 2k+ rides was the drunk woman sitting up front that grabbed the steering wheel while the vehicle was in motion - screaming "TURN HERE IT'S FASTER!"

I turned there and left her on the corner.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Mimzy said:


> Only eject I've had in 2k+ rides was the drunk woman sitting up front that grabbed the steering wheel while the vehicle was in motion - screaming "TURN HERE IT'S FASTER!"
> 
> I turned there and left her on the corner.


Yikes! I hope that you made sure she had her account deactivated!


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

I gave complete and detailed notification. NO RESPONSE. Have no idea what happened to her or her account.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> I picked up a boyfriend/girlfriend or husband/wife couple last night at one of their parents' house. After waiting on them for 5 minutes in the driveway as they said their goodbyes, they got in and gave me an address. I put it in the Uber GPS and got on the way. Before I had even made 2 turns, the woman starts *****ing to her boyfriend/husband that I'm taking the long way, but he tells her I'm going the right way. About 3 minutes later, I hear the woman telling the man, "he's not going to let you smoke in here, you can't smoke in an Uber." To which I said, "she's right sir, no smoking please." This got the man upset, telling me, "I'm not ****ing smoking in here ok, chill the **** out!" After this, I knew things weren't going to get any better, so I pulled over into a strip mall parking lot and told them that I was ending the ride, please exit the vehicle. After answering the inevitable, "are you serious?" question, they exited, with the woman saying, "we're not ****ing rapists you know", and she slammed my door hard enough that it shook my SUV. I sent in a fare review, hoping to deactivate the passenger account and get the ride turned into a cancellation (I drove less than 0.5 mile). To top it all off, I find out an hour later that the woman left her purse in my car. I'm not even going to attempt to return it directly, she can pick it up at the Uber office. She's lucky she didn't get me on Lyft, I would have mailed it to the SF office!


your job is to drive the car, if you did not see him smoking why did you open your mouth, next time drive and S.T.F.U.

("s.t.f.u. and drive" is my transportation motto)

keep doing shit like that and you will find yourself deactivated.

---------------------------------------------
i have eject a passenger from my taxi, he called me the "N" Word and said he would like to kick my ass, i pulled over got out and open the door for him, he just walked away without saying a word and i did not say anything to him, as i said the job is to drive, think of beening a transportation driver like beening in the military, if your commanding officer said or did something you did not like would you mouth off..


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> i am an 11 year taxi driver (2001 to 2012) in riverside and san bernardino ca, i am soon to be an uberx driver.
> 
> your job is to drive the car, if you did not see him smoking why did you open your mouth, next time drive and S.T.F.U.
> 
> ...


"soon to be an uberx driver", and yet you know all about how it works, right??? You see, I use my own personal vehicle, and in my vehicle, I am king. I was very polite to the passengers the entire time, but I will not be disrespected in my vehicle. Taxi drivers becoming uber and lyft drivers is what is driving the decline in service and standards IMO. And, btw, I have served in the Navy for over 6 years. A passenger is in no way comparable to a commanding officer. And to that point, I have disobeyed direct orders when I was in the right and I have been vindicated. I am not a tool, and neither are the soldiers and sailors in the military, perhaps you are, but that is your choice.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> i am an 11 year taxi driver (2001 to 2012) in riverside and san bernardino ca, i am soon to be an uberx driver.
> 
> your job is to drive the car, if you did not see him smoking why did you open your mouth, next time drive and S.T.F.U.
> 
> ...


I am not commenting on this particular case but rather more of a general thought.
I think once you get going, you will be surprised to find that what worked in the "cab world"
might not work the same way in the "Uber world".


I have yet to throw anybody out of the car but I did refuse a ride
to an old lady that used the F word 3 times even before she got into the car.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

good luck thanking you are king, when a uber client is paying for service.

as yellowcab driver of san bernardino, i did many (may be 100's) of trips for the VA hospital in loma linda and los angeles,
if i had mouthed off to any VA client yellowcab would have taken my car, as i said good luck to you..


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> good luck thanking you are king, when a uber client is paying for service.
> 
> as yellowcab driver of san bernardino, i did many (may be 100's) of trips for the VA hospital in loma linda and los angeles,
> if i had mouthed off to any VA client yellowcab would have taken my car, as i said good luck to you..


"mouthed off"??? Read the post, I politely told him the rules and only when I had a suspicion that he was going to violate them. We do have a ratings system and ratings can get you deactivated, but there are also rules, and I was following and enforcing the rules. If you are in the right, the ratings are cancelled out. You also have the right to refuse service to anyone at any time during the trip, and I exercised that right. I was being yelled at and cussed at by drunken and unhappy riders, and that falls under disrespect. BTW, my rating stands at 4.85 over 400 rides, so obviously I'm doing something right. I say good luck to you if you think you can be an uber driver and don't change your cabbie ways. Again, if you want to let people abuse you in your own car, then so be it, it is your choice to be a tool or not.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> i am an 11 year taxi driver (2001 to 2012) in riverside and san bernardino ca, i am soon to be an uberx driver.
> 
> your job is to drive the car, if you did not see him smoking why did you open your mouth, next time drive and S.T.F.U.
> 
> keep doing shit like that and you will find yourself deactivated.


You are unbelievable, I predict you will be the one deactivated with that bad deal of a car you want to lease for this job. Actually since your credit is so bad Uber really shouldn't hire you in the first place. Credit score is a very good indicator of ability and problems.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

kalo said:


> You are unbelievable, I predict you will be the one deactivated with that bad deal of a car you want to lease for this job. Actually since your credit is so bad Uber really shouldn't hire you in the first place. Credit score is a very good indicator of ability and problems.


Don't give a shit what you think of me and my credit score.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

TomNashville said:


> I picked up a boyfriend/girlfriend or husband/wife couple last night at one of their parents' house. After waiting on them for 5 minutes in the driveway as they said their goodbyes, they got in and gave me an address. I put it in the Uber GPS and got on the way. Before I had even made 2 turns, the woman starts *****ing to her boyfriend/husband that I'm taking the long way, but he tells her I'm going the right way. About 3 minutes later, I hear the woman telling the man, "he's not going to let you smoke in here, you can't smoke in an Uber." To which I said, "she's right sir, no smoking please." This got the man upset, telling me, "I'm not ****ing smoking in here ok, chill the **** out!" After this, I knew things weren't going to get any better, so I pulled over into a strip mall parking lot and told them that I was ending the ride, please exit the vehicle. After answering the inevitable, "are you serious?" question, they exited, with the woman saying, "we're not ****ing rapists you know", and she slammed my door hard enough that it shook my SUV. I sent in a fare review, hoping to deactivate the passenger account and get the ride turned into a cancellation (I drove less than 0.5 mile). To top it all off, I find out an hour later that the woman left her purse in my car. I'm not even going to attempt to return it directly, she can pick it up at the Uber office. She's lucky she didn't get me on Lyft, I would have mailed it to the SF office!


Good for you.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

> After waiting on them for 5 minutes in the driveway as they said their goodbyes, !


No problem yet, You waited five minutes, are you mad - welcome to the world of taxi driving.



> Before I had even made 2 turns, the woman starts *****ing to her boyfriend/husband that I'm taking the long way, but he tells her I'm going the right way.


No problem yet - he defends you



> About 3 minutes later, I hear the woman telling the man, "he's not going to let you smoke in here, you can't smoke in an Uber."


No problem yet - she defends you



> To which I said, "she's right sir, no smoking please." This got the man upset, telling me, "I'm not ****ing smoking in here ok, chill the **** out!" ."


houston we have a problem and the problem is the driver - why did you feel the need to repeat what she had already said,
if you did not see him smoking why did you open your mouth.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

There are other ways of getting your points across than telling someone to STFU...that's very rude, if i was the OP i would've done the same thing, people don't pull out cigarettes to jam it up their assholes...they are going to smoke, maybe this guy was so stressed out and forgot about the Uber rules that he's gonna light it up...as soon as he lights it up the smell would already be embedded in the upholstery for a good bit, making next potential riders complain and rate you bad and ultimately leading to deactivation.



painfreepc said:


> i am an 11 year taxi driver (2001 to 2012) in riverside and san bernardino ca, i am soon to be an uberx driver.
> 
> your job is to drive the car, if you did not see him smoking why did you open your mouth, next time drive and S.T.F.U.
> 
> ...


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> No problem yet, You waited five minutes, are you mad - welcome to the world of taxi driving.
> 
> No problem yet - he defends you
> 
> ...


You won't drop this will you? Here's the reality of the situation, they were both upset, likely with each other. When this happens, the drivers rating suffers. The situation wasn't getting any better and when I politely reinforced the fact that I do not allow smoking in my vehicle, he disrespected me. That doesn't ever fly in my car. I got a nice feel good moment today when the woman called and left a sheepish message asking for her purse back. And then again when I called them from their own phone informing them that I would gladly return the purse, just not directly to them. I will deliver it to uber at my convenience and they can get it when they are called. I explained that normally I would go out of my way to return a lost item, but not when a rider disrespects me or my vehicle. Maybe after this, they will treat other drivers better. But you just keep on being a tool. You haven't figured out that uber isn't a cab service, we are an on-demand service and we don't take street hails, we also make less per mile and minute than a cab, and use our own vehicles, so if I put a few more expectations on my customers than cabs do, then it's something they'll have to deal with. Welcome to the major leagues, rookie.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

no one in the Inland Empire street hails a taxi, we have dispatchers, many clients call us direct or text,
most taxi trips in the IE for yellowcab of san bernardino and inland empire cab of riverside are medical accounts,
sounds like on on-demand service to me,

yellowcab in san bernardino ca is $535 per week for a 24/7 lease,
yellowcab pomona ca is $100 per 12 hour day + $0.10 per mile,
driver pays for gas and car washs and also pays 10% fee on all credit cards and accounts, so i don't think a full time taxi driver in the IE makes more that a full time uber driver using his/her own car.

i am a professional taxi cab driver, 11 years (too long) driving *Taxi in the Inland Empire
(2001 - 2012).*
Six years years advertising on the net,
on the net as Taxi Sevices since 03.01.2008
on the net as Bob's Taxi since 09.10.2011

you are just some guy that thinks he's king of his car when serving uber clients,
one day uber will show you who is KING.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> no one in the Inland Empire street hails a taxi, we have dispatchers, many clients call us direct or text,
> most taxi trips in the IE for yellowcab of san bernardino and inland empire cab of riverside are medical accounts,
> sounds like on on-demand service to me,
> 
> ...


Actually Mack, I got into this PT 2 months ago and then went FT with it and quit my day job which was paying close to $80k/yr. and I am using the flexible schedule and income while getting my MBA. And when I graduate, I am virtually guaranteed a 6 figure job doing basically whatever it is that I want to do at that time. I don't need Uber, they are just convenient for me at this time. You though seem like you do need Uber because you have no where else to go. I take shit from no one because I don't have to. It looks like you take shit from everyone and like it. You see, I have worked hard to get where I am in my life, I have served my country in the Navy, gained skills there through trade schools and experience, then I went into the civilian sector in manufacturing, got a business degree, moved up into Supervision, all the while saving money. This has enabled me to get a job basically whenever I want one and quit one whenever I feel like it because I have plenty of reserves. Sounds like you've spent your life in a crap job taking crap from everyone with no plans for the future and being dependent on the crap job you have. Have a nice life Mack and try not to pop out too many kids, I don't like the thought of my tax dollars going for their welfare.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't have kids, if my name is Mack, i just that makes you a Dick








TomNashville said:


> Actually Mack, I got into this PT 2 months ago and then went FT with it and quit my day job which was paying close to $80k/yr. and I am using the flexible schedule and income while getting my MBA. And when I graduate, I am virtually guaranteed a 6 figure job doing basically whatever it is that I want to do at that time. I don't need Uber, they are just convenient for me at this time. You though seem like you do need Uber because you have no where else to go. I take shit from no one because I don't have to. It looks like you take shit from everyone and like it. You see, I have worked hard to get where I am in my life, I have served my country in the Navy, gained skills there through trade schools and experience, then I went into the civilian sector in manufacturing, got a business degree, moved up into Supervision, all the while saving money. This has enabled me to get a job basically whenever I want one and quit one whenever I feel like it because I have plenty of reserves. Sounds like you've spent your life in a crap job taking crap from everyone with no plans for the future and being dependent on the crap job you have. Have a nice life Mack and try not to pop out too many kids, I don't like the thought of my tax dollars going for their welfare.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I don't have kids, if my name is Mack, i just that makes you a Dick


My advice to you: develop a skill that not everyone else possesses and do something with your life besides being a complete doormat and tool. At the end of your life wouldn't it be nice to say something more about your career than, "I opened car doors for people that abused me on a daily basis and kept my mouth shut while driving them around"? I mean so far I can say that I have operated nuclear reactors on aircraft carriers, took part in world changing events such as 9/11 and the 2003 War in Iraq, have worked for companies like Pepsi, earned a Business Degree from the University of Florida, traveled the world, visiting 7 foreign countries, built a food production facility from the bottom up, hired trained, and led a team from $0/mo. to $1MM/mo. revenues, redesigned equipment to cut costs, raise efficiency, increase operator safety and food quality. In this chapter of my life, the big thing I'm doing is earning my MBA through Indiana University, ranked 21st overall in the nation for MBA programs. Driving my car to shuttle a few people around isn't even a footnote in my career, it is but a means to make extra money while concentrating on studies. That is what makes me a winner and you, Mr. "11 year taxi driver" a loser. That is why I take no shit from anyone and why you gladly take it from everyone. Have a nice day


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Only the OP knows if the passenger was using fighting words, and getting hostile. This is definitely grounds for ejection, while casual swearing and pulling out a cigarette and putting it away is probably not. I think we should stand behind the OP's decision. If the passenger made the OP fearful, he doesn't have to cart their asses around.

Smokers are known to light up where they're not supposed to, as a petulant way to show defiance. If I had a pissy rider with a cigarette in his hand, I'd very very much not want him in my car anymore. I'd have waited for one more provocation though, as evidence that things were definitely in a downward spiral.



kalo said:


> You are unbelievable, I predict you will be the one deactivated with that bad deal of a car you want to lease for this job. Actually since your credit is so bad Uber really shouldn't hire you in the first place. Credit score is a very good indicator of ability and problems.


Yes someone who has three unpaid medical bills should probably be denied an apartment and employment, and subtly encouraged to toss themselves off a bridge. This is what you believe when you say credit ratings are a fair institution.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

medical bills is the biggest reason for my low credit score, in 2010 for the first time in my life I had a medical problem the required me to be transported to the ER, lot of test and scans run on me, I have about $8000.00 in medical bills, in 2011 my wife joann died of lung cancer, when I left our apt, I forgot to turn off the cable, I own TWC $440, I never opened any charge accounts, so I now have what is called in the credit industry "a thin credit file" I am a bad person I will now go jump off a building.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Gentlemen, seriously, cut the dude some slack, your assault on him is really inappropriate and unwarranted. I like this forum too much to see it trashed like this. Insulting members finances and careers is total bullshit...


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

As far as I can tell, up until Mack explicitly stated that he had poor credit, the only implication of it was his post about using the car buying program. The medical bills suggestion is just something he clinged to after another member suggested it might be the reason for it. Mack just wants some sympathy since absolutely no one agrees with anything he had to say in this thread. Here you go Mack: boo hoo, so sorry for you, 11 year cabbie buying a camry from uber at an exorbitant rate, going to be deactivated within the month because you will pick up anyone and everyone no matter what.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> medical bills is the biggest reason for my low credit score, in 2010 for the first time in my life I had a medical problem the required me to be transported to the ER, lot of test and scans run on me, I have about $8000.00 in medical bills, in 2011 my wife joann died of lung cancer, when I left our apt, I forgot to turn off the cable, I own TWC $440, I never opened any charge accounts, so I now have what is called in the credit industry "a thin credit file" I am a bad person I will now go jump off a building.


I'll give you an uber code so you can get the ride to the bridge for free.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

kalo said:


> You are unbelievable, I predict you will be the one deactivated with that bad deal of a car you want to lease for this job. Actually since your credit is so bad Uber really shouldn't hire you in the first place. Credit score is a very good indicator of ability and problems.


Not everyone who has bad credit is for the same reasons. There are many tough luck stories. It may be one indicator, but not a good one, and not one that should be accepted without other considerations.


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Personal attacks and name calling are not allowed on this forum.

This thread is closed.


----------

